# Lipo.



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all, 
anybody out there had liposuction, or know someone that has..??
Just trying to get a bit of info on it at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have, what do you want to know? 

Mine was a tummy tuck, chest reduction and liposuction.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi mate,
lost about 4/5 stone about 3 years ago, now been at my target weight for 2 years.
But however much cardio i do cant get rid of the fat around obliques/stomach.
Have been thinking about going abroad to have this done (cost).
Are you happy with results ?
Glad you had it done ?
Was it done here ?
Any problems ?
Anything you would have done different ?
Don't answer if you don't feel comfortable, PM me.
Cheers,
Vince.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Before any surgery (which I'm so not against) have you tried doing any weights, and core exercises? 
It will be hard to remove, but defo reduce but you have patience so maybe worth giving yourself a time span and a program to see how it goes.
I to have lost 4 stone and have about 2 to 3 to go, and as I've done it slow and strength exercise rather than cardio, I'm doing alright on the mid area.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Before any surgery (which I'm so not against) have you tried doing any weights, and core exercises?
> It will be hard to remove, but defo reduce but you have patience so maybe worth giving yourself a time span and a program to see how it goes.
> I to have lost 4 stone and have about 2 to 3 to go, and as I've done it slow and strength exercise rather than cardio, I'm doing alright on the mid area.


Don't worrie iv'e tryed the lot every sort of exercise known to man.
Personal trainers ect ect, i'm in the gym 4/5 times a week.
This is a last resort decision, not an easy way out.
But thanks for asking.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Your abs and obliques are made in the kitchen not the gym.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

vtaylor78 said:


> not an easy way out.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No way is it an easy way out, you've lost the weight when some don't. You've kept it off, which I find it harder than losing the weight.
> ...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> Hi mate,
> lost about 4/5 stone about 3 years ago, now been at my target weight for 2 years.
> But however much cardio i do cant get rid of the fat around obliques/stomach.
> Have been thinking about going abroad to have this done (cost).
> ...


Are you sure it's not loose skin? That's the problem I had after loosing over 8 stone.

I was fairly happy with the results, I guess I was seeking perfection and I just couldn't get it. I had it done at Bupa Manchester. The only problem I had was that one of my stiches popped out but that was due to starting back at the gym too early!

Before having the surgery I did an intense course of cardio, weights and strict diet to get my bodyfat down as much as possible.

If I was going to do something different with the surgery I would of paid to have my sides done at the same time. It's hard to explain but you are left with slight 'hangovers' at the ends of the scars where they meet your sides.

I paid around £8k for the surgery.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Jeeepers 8k WOW


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What you need is a nutritionist. Eating the right foods coupled with the right gym routine will sort you out.

Have you looked into a nutritionist?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Matt. said:


> What you need is a nutritionist. Eating the right foods coupled with the right gym routine will sort you out.
> 
> Have you looked into a nutritionist?


Would that help? If hes lost the weight already, would a nutritionist help the loose skin?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nothing will help loose skin, only surgery. I know!

In the case of the OP it's just fat.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've booked myself in for liposuction to obliques and abs.
My opperation is on 23rd of october, i was hoping to get sorted sooner but due to work comitments and holidays this was the 1st date that suited.
The cost is £3200, and i can't wait to get it done now.
I will post up how i get on,
cheers for reading,
Vince.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Good luck, I'm sure everything will go fine. Be here sooner than you think


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Good luck, I'm sure everything will go fine. Be here sooner than you think


Thanks for your kind words.:thumb::wave:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Where you having it done at? You will be sore for a few days after the op.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

MatrixGuy said:


> Where you having it done at? You will be sore for a few days after the op.


Transform BMI hospital in Milton Keynes.
How long did you have to wear that pressure garment thing for ?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> Transform BMI hospital in Milton Keynes.
> How long did you have to wear that pressure garment thing for ?


I had to wear mine for about 3 weeks mate, it was a heat wave too, lol.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all, Had my surgery on tuesday.
All went very well, 4 days on still a bit sore.
Having a few problems sleeping as i normally sleep on my side, so this is not possible ATM.
But today has been my best day, ( even managed to give the car a quick wash ).
I've had a couple of sneekie looks when removing the pressure garment for washing, and even though there is still a lot of bruising and swelling i'm pleased so far. 
Going back to hospital on friday to have wounds checked, then back to see the surgen in 8 to 10 weeks.
Thanks for reading,
Vince.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I was thinking of you the other day. Glad it seems to be going well. Only a matter of time and the scaring and bruising will fade. 
I hope you recovery goes well.
Good luck


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Thanks for the update. I was thinking of you the other day. Glad it seems to be going well. Only a matter of time and the scaring and bruising will fade.
> I hope you recovery goes well.
> Good luck


Thanks Littlemiss Tracy..:wave:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

How do you feel with the results? I know there's swelling but do you see anything yet. 
Just think what you'll be like by Christmas and new year, new you


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

From what i can see atm very pleased, surgen said it will be 3 months to see the finished outcome.
Going on holiday at the end of december to tenerife so thats my goal.
I've a couple of pairs of board shorts that i have worn before but not realy felt that comfortable in, so looking forward to trying these on now.:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Hows the healing going?


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi LMT, Going great thanks. First day back in the gym today, a little sore doing cross trainer, but other than that it's great to be back.
Had stitches out last tuesday, then back to see the surgen in january.:thumb:


----------

